# Sunterra Resorts in St. Martin



## PeelBoy (May 27, 2007)

Does anybody know both Royal Palm Beach and Flamingo Beach, both Sunterra resorts, in particular their current conditions?  I have read the Tug reviews, but cannot tell which one is better.

_[Specifics removed that might be construed as an Ad.]_  Royal Palm needs 3500 SunOptions for a week, but Flamingo 8000.


----------



## caribbean (May 27, 2007)

We stayed in both last fall, in a 1BR at Flamingo and in a 2BR at Royal Palm.  We preferred the 2BR at Royal Palm. It had just been renovated and was very nice. But with a balcony directly on the beach, the unit location was far superior. All the units at Royal Palm are beachfront, but not so at Flamingo. Loaction of Royal Palm is also better for walking to many local restaurants.


----------



## Indea88 (May 28, 2007)

Many units at Flamingo are bayfront with a balcony view. The flamingo has an infinity pool and a poolside bar and grill. I haven't stayed at Royal palm. We owned at the Flamingo.


----------



## Spence (May 28, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> Does anybody know both Royal Palm Beach and Flamingo Beach, both Sunterra resorts, in particular their current conditions?  I have read the Tug reviews, but cannot tell which one is better.
> 
> _[Specifics removed that might be construed as an Ad.]_  Royal Palm needs 3500 SunOptions for a week, but Flamingo 8000.



All units at Royal Palm Beach are bayfront with a balcony view. The RPB has a bay/oceanfront pool and a poolside bar and grill. I have stayed at both. We owned at the RPB, but I sold all four units for 6200% profit (not a typo) because the MF/pt were too high for me.  Check the SunOptions Directory again, there are no units at RPB that go for 3500 SunOptions in my copy.


----------



## PeelBoy (May 28, 2007)

Spence said:


> All units at Royal Palm Beach are bayfront with a balcony view. The RPB has a bay/oceanfront pool and a poolside bar and grill. I have stayed at both. We owned at the RPB, but I sold all four units for 6200% profit (not a typo) because the MF/pt were too high for me.  Check the SunOptions Directory again, there are no units at RPB that go for 3500 SunOptions in my copy.




Spence, no kidding.

At this very minute, Web Res says 10000 points for a 2 bedroom Flamingo Beach Villa but 3500 points for Royal Palm Beach, for the whole month of October.

I ask the question because I wonder what's going on with RPB, before I book.


----------



## Spence (May 28, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> Spence, no kidding.
> At this very minute, Web Res says 10000 points for a 2 bedroom Flamingo Beach Villa but 3500 points for Royal Palm Beach, for the whole month of October.
> I ask the question because I wonder what's going on with RPB, before I book.


WebRes is not the SunOptions Directory.  That's because there's a 'special' going on for RPB and FBR (but not FBV) because they've got more availability than they expect to fill during the end of Hurricane Season, that 2BR is 'normally' 7000 SunOptions.  I'd have no qualms in booking RPB if I wanted to go there in October.  I've stayed at RPB, FBR, and have toured the FBV units (they're just newer.)

Do you get the InfoFirst email newsletters monthly?  This 'sale' was announced back on 16May.



> 50% Off - August thru October
> 50% off regular weekly or nightly SunOption values
> 
> Flamingo Beach Resort - St. Maarten, N.A.
> ...



Notice that it does not list Flamingo Beach Villas (also called Flamingo Beach Phase2 in the SunOptions Directory.)  That's why the major discrepancy in pricing.

http://www.travelsunterra.com/InfoFirst/0507/club_specials.html


----------



## PeelBoy (May 28, 2007)

Spence, thanks.

I receive the monthly email from Sunterra but never read it.

After on average 100 emails a day at work, who has time for others?


----------



## Spence (May 28, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> Spence, thanks.
> I receive the monthly email from Sunterra but never read it.
> After on average 100 emails a day at work, who has time for others?


When it means 50% to 80% savings on SunOptions for trips I might want to take as a semi-retired person.  I look at that email.  I often find that I know about it ahead of time because it's often implemented in WebRes before the email comes out, just like you 'found' it.


----------

